# Weight gainer or whey



## arran (Mar 22, 2012)

Advice on for bulking take a weight gainer or just a whey av read some reviews that weight gainers just full of sh*t and dont help u grow?


----------



## dandaman1990 (Mar 22, 2009)

Would also like to know this as in same boat mate i was thinking of lean mass but dunno


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

i just mix whey with oats in blender with whole milk, raw egg and bannab and oilve oil

weight gain if hoghest quality right there and dirt cheap


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> i just mix whey with oats in blender with whole milk, raw egg and bannab and oilve oil
> 
> weight gain if hoghest quality right there and dirt cheap


Same as rick, i add peanut butter aswell and blend the oats first so they go down easier..


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

It's overall Kcals that count so they are sometimes useful if you can't get the food in from other sources


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Whey/oats/whole milk works well


----------



## The Guvnor (May 17, 2010)

Not all gainers are the same - just look at the ratio of protein-carbs.

Bear in mind 100g of whey has roughly 380kcals so it can be an expensive way of boosting kcals.

One question for the first two posters - how much do you weigh now and how much do wish to gain and over what time frame?

Oats are a good shout as Rick said but for me they do not blend that well.

I'll take me oats as porridge mostly please! :thumb:


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

I have whey with instant oats mixes well. If you just want to up cals add a scoop of ice cream


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I would never waste my calories on a weight gainer shake, I enjoy my food to much


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

I would never buy a "pre-made" weight gainer as they work out expensive per serving and usually contain crap sugars like malto.

I would make my own from 300ml whole milk, 2 scoops of whey, big glug of olive oil and as much powdered almonds as you can handle before it makes the shake too lumpy. Find powdered almonds in the baking section of the supermarket. Very high in cals, low carbs.

Can switch out the powdered almonds for peanut butter if you want.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

As others have said get a normal whey shake and add oats not a mass gainer as they tend to have a lot of sugars in (not all but a lot i have seen) and people end up mistaking fat weight for muscle weight.

Try to get the extra calories you need from food mate it will be so worth it in the long run. Get some good carbs like sweet potato in there, plenty of protein and obviously and loads of eggs.

Weigh all your food so you know exactly what is going in then if you are not gaining throw in another 500calories of food until you feel that you are progressing.


----------



## dandaman1990 (Mar 22, 2009)

The Guvnor said:


> Not all gainers are the same - just look at the ratio of protein-carbs.
> 
> Bear in mind 100g of whey has roughly 380kcals so it can be an expensive way of boosting kcals.
> 
> ...


Im currently 9stone 2 but i would like to gain quite a few more pounds in muscle

The reason why i was looking at getting weight gainer was I havent got time or prep for a home made one as i take one shake when i get out of the gym at 7.30 on my way into work from gym and one at lunch time with no access to a blender?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i just mix cottage cheese or whey iso with milkshake now, does the same job.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

You can easily hit a 700 kcal shake with those ingredients. I bought MP total gainer due to it being on offer and it was decent and is still a decent price if your looking for convenience mate. Its 411 kcals to start with and if I've eaten **** all I put 500ml milk in, peanut butter and some times a banana. Tastes awesome


----------



## The Guvnor (May 17, 2010)

dandaman1990 said:


> Im currently 9stone 2 but i would like to gain quite a few more pounds in muscle
> 
> The reason why i was looking at getting weight gainer was I havent got time or prep for a home made one as i take one shake when i get out of the gym at 7.30 on my way into work from gym and one at lunch time with no access to a blender?


Dan one thing you could maybe do is get a shake in before the gym - have something on waking up.

Could you make up a shake the night before and put it into two shakers in the fridge for the next morning?

Have you a blender at home, some bananas and weetabix?

Lunch in work if gaining I'd get some sub style sandwich and have just a whey shake with water around 2.30 or so.


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

exactly what Rick89 and DELxxxBOY said, with full fat milk, however minus the raw egg for me personaly. don't go spending money on crap, it's just a clever marketing trick, most weight gainers are sold to you including massive scoops, where as you could just as easily put another few scoops of your whey protein in your shakes!


----------



## dandaman1990 (Mar 22, 2009)

I can make up a shake with oats for the morning

Can i just add milk in my shake at night to make it like casein?


----------



## arran (Mar 22, 2012)

The Guvnor said:


> Not all gainers are the same - just look at the ratio of protein-carbs.
> 
> Bear in mind 100g of whey has roughly 380kcals so it can be an expensive way of boosting kcals.
> 
> ...


i am 11 stone 2 just wanting to put a bit muscle weight on too just recently started the gym back in november and was reading alot of review about weight gainer just been full of sugar. i was looking at syntha 6 or myo fusion thanks for the advice guys!


----------

